# Furnace filter/cold air return box and top



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Had to make this for an outdoor wood furnace I'am putting in. It will be under a window so I made a top out of pine so the wife can set plants on it. I painted the box and stained and finished the pine top, I used alcohol stain and Sherwin Williams conversion varnish. I sprayed both on the wood for a more even look.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Do Not Expect a Warning Shot".... heh. Whatever happened to the old fashioned 'Welcome' mat?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Al, as I am not familiar with a " cold air return box", may I ask what is it for?

Draw fresh, filtered inside for the furnance/ air con?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Welcome......?*



DaninVan said:


> "Do Not Expect a Warning Shot".... heh. Whatever happened to the old fashioned 'Welcome' mat?


Hi Dan, your comment also escapes me. Please explain to an Aussie....


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Al, as I am not familiar with a " cold air return box", may I ask what is it for?
> 
> Draw fresh, filtered inside for the furnance/ air con?


Yes James, it draws the cool air at the floor level and feeds back to the furnace to be re-heated and blown back into the house. What Dan was talking about is the sign on the table behind the box, it has a picture of a rifle on it and the whole caption reads"due to the increased cost of ammo do not expect a warning shot". I'am a gunsmith and a customer thought I needed one outside my shop door. Ha Ha


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "Do Not Expect a Warning Shot".... heh. Whatever happened to the old fashioned 'Welcome' mat?


That sign has been laying there for several months now,funny I did not even notice it until you mentioned it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Al.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The pine top sure did finish out nice!


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks all, I will give it a light sanding with 400 grit paper then spray a couple more coats on it,then it will be done. The finish is a little rough from the grain raising a bit now that it has dried over night. I sprayed four light coats of finish on it, after I sand it I will give it two - three more. I have found over the years that the best way for me to stain pine, maple ect. is to spray stain it, it seems to go on much more evenly. There is not much one can do with the grain differences in a board made from several different boards.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Al
Also -nice equipment in your shop. I wish I had that buffer- I assume it's for your gun smith 
Work.
Dennis


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

64 ford said:


> Hi Al
> Also -nice equipment in your shop. I wish I had that buffer- I assume it's for your gun smith
> Work.
> Dennis


Yes it is I do a lot of high gloss finishes and it is what I buff the stocks on,it works very well. The shop is a mess right now because of all the work I have been doing. It is getting time to do a major clean up in here. Al


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Here are some before and after pics of some of the work I do.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

HI Al, you do good work. [Aussie speak...]


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What James said....


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks,fellas. I have had a bit of finishing practice over the last 37 years.


----------

